# !st time Pier fishing report.



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

So woke up around 1:30 am wife was awake and wanted to go to Walmart. So after a quick breakfast at Waffle House convinced the wife I needed to pick up a pier fishing combo at Wally world and going by the forums suggestions got the Pursuit II combo with the 5000 reel some 30 # braid, and a small starter pier back. Dropped the wife off and headed to Navarre got some shrimp a wire leader and gotcha lure spent the morning watching others and casting without much luck but no one seemed to be catching much. switched over to a sabiki style bait rig and landed 3 hard tails which I gave to a young angler who was collecting them for a trip tonight with his father back on to the pier. Most exciting thing I saw today was one fisherman capture a 3 foot swisher shark ( I think that's what they called it ). Although I didn't land any king or Spanish mackerel today it was still fun and will definitely be going back.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Good choice on the pursuit combo. Many days this time of year are like that. A few Spanish here and there but they are few and far between. If you plan to continue targeting Spanish I recommend buying a few bubble rigs. They are fun to throw when spanish or Bonita schools come by. 

Just keep at it. You will start to learn how the water clarity, tide lines, winds, grass, and all the other elements that effect the fishing from a pier. 

Good luck and I look forward to readin some post of your pier experiences. 

Ed


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info I saw a bubble rig earlier was thinking of using one maybe next time. I am not really targeting Spanish just what they said was biting today. I am curios about jig fishing on the pier I have some matrix shads and was wondering what species they would work for and what size jig heads I should use or if they are even an option for pier fishing.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you still hitting up the pier?


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Actually i went to Pensacola pier just before labor day weekend and Navarre pier yesterday with the wife and a friend of ours. To be honest I am preferring Navarre pier.


----------



## Agarst (Sep 9, 2015)

I much prefer it, I'm actually on it now


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

very nice wish I could join you out there but can't make it today so tight lines.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Use the sabiki rig, then put them hardtails or cigs to work by sticking a hook in em and sending them out. King/Spanish/Bobo/Shark/BFT/Sails/Sharks heck anything that is a predator will eat em!!!


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Jason yesterday people were catching alot of yellow tails out at Navarre I recently got a 9 foot ugly stick have to get a reel for it then will bring it out to the pier thinking of an Okuma avenger 65 for it saw one at Walmart on clearance for $30 but was gone before I could grab it. Guess I should write a report for yesterday although not much to tell from my end although did get a few tips on fishing gotchas and locations of different species on the pier from a regular.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

newmanFL said:


> Thanks for the advice Jason yesterday people were catching alot of yellow tails out at Navarre I recently got a 9 foot ugly stick have to get a reel for it then will bring it out to the pier thinking of an Okuma avenger 65 for it saw one at Walmart on clearance for $30 but was gone before I could grab it. Guess I should write a report for yesterday although not much to tell from my end although did get a few tips on fishing gotchas and locations of different species on the pier from a regular.


Not gonna knock some of the Wally combos, but ifin you PM Ocean Master on here, he always has quality reels and a few poles fer a big chunk outta the retail price, not to mention he can do WONDERS to reels!!! I'm a cheapo but my last few have been reels from him....


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Keep up the good work and welcome to the addition! Keep in mind this forum is great for everything you need to know fishing and then some


----------

